# FreeBSD 11.3+ no network interface after upgrade



## MattS (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm running FreeBSD 11.2 as KVM guest Using Q35-3.1. unRAID host OS. After upgrading to 11.3, the emulated e1000 interface is no longer detected. I rolled back successfully and network was back.

I downloaded the 11.3 and 12 ISOs and created new VMs and neither installer detects a network interface, so something clearly changed.

this may be the same issue https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=236922

I'm not really sure how to proceed at this point. Advice/suggestions would be appreciate.


----------



## MattS (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm still hung up here. Is there a different nic model that i should be using 11.3+?

11.2 installer detects nic fine





11.3, 12, 12.1 installers no longer detect nic.


----------



## gpw928 (Nov 13, 2019)

Are you setting up the NIC options for the virtual machine before you do the installation?

I don't have any experience of unRAID.  I do use KVM under Debian (no VT-d).

In the KVM setup, Virtual Network Interfaces in VMs require the "Network source" to be a software bridge (br0), and the "Devcie model" may be one of e1000, rtl8139, and virtio.

My FreeBSD VMs (including the one I am typing this on) all use the virtio device model, and are picked up automatically as "vtnet0" by FreeBSD.

The VM NICs (regardless of device model chosen) require a software bridge on the KVM server, configured in /etc/network/interfaces:
	
	



```
# eno1 50:46:5d:76:25:9b
# product: 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
# vendor: Intel Corporation
auto eno1
iface eno1 inet manual

auto br0
iface br0 inet static
        address 192.168.1.26
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        gateway 192.168.1.254
        bridge_ports eno1
        bridge_stp off
        bridge_maxwait 0
        bridge_fd 0
```
192.168.1.26 is the IP address of the KVM server on the local LAN.  The VM clients all get theit own IP address on the same subnet.


----------



## MattS (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes in unRAID, VMs are created in the GUI. I'm using bridged network, then switch to XML view and  change the adapter type. Then start the VM and install OS. The KVM network configuration is handled by unRAID, but it seems it seems it's an issue with the adapter being detected by FreeBSD 11.3+, not the actual network config. I've tried a variety of adapter types and none are detected by FreeBSD 11.3+. All prior versions of FreeBSD and a variety of other OSs and dockers continue to work fine. So something clearly changed in 11.3+. I just don't know what.

unRAID is currently on Libvirt 5.1.0, so it's possible that needs to be updated to support new versions of freeBSD.  But if I understand correctly QEMU is what is doing the hardware emulation. My understanding of how all the pieces work together is still a bit fuzzy, so my searches have not been very successful. I've been spoiled with everything "just working".


----------



## gpw928 (Nov 14, 2019)

I am running FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE and 11.3-RELEASE VMs under KVM.  Both were scratch installs, without problems.
The xml for my FreeBSD 11.3 "vtnet0" NIC looks like this:
	
	



```
<interface type='bridge'>
      <mac address='52:54:00:c6:aa:89'/>
      <source bridge='br0'/>
      <model type='virtio'/>
      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x03' function='0x0'/>
    </interface>
```
My Debian 9 KVM server is patched regularly (at least weekly):
	
	



```
[orac.8494] $ sudo virsh version             
Compiled against library: libvirt 3.0.0
Using library: libvirt 3.0.0
Using API: QEMU 3.0.0
Running hypervisor: QEMU 2.8.1
```
Debian 10 went to libvirt 5.0.0-4.  So 5.1.0 looks "new".  I'm just about of ideas.  Maybe check the qemu version:
	
	



```
[orac.8505] $ qemu-system-x86_64 --version
QEMU emulator version 2.8.1(Debian 1:2.8+dfsg-6+deb9u8)
Copyright (c) 2003-2016 Fabrice Bellard and the QEMU Project developers
```


----------



## MattS (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for checking. It's certainly possible that unRAID has some modification that has caused this. I'm still trying to get support from that community, but apparently no one uses FreeBSD. I believe unRAID is based on Slackware.

`QEMU emulator version 3.1.0`


----------



## matrix200 (Nov 22, 2019)

It is not limited to unRAID or Slackware.
I just attempted setting up a Pfsense VM (FreeBSD 11.2), on a Centos 8 host using pc-q35-rhel7.6.0 machine type and it won't see the disk.
Qemu version is 2.12.0 (qemu-kvm-2.12.0-65.module_el8.0.0+189+f9babebb.5)


----------



## MattS (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks for reporting your issue. Hopefully someone in the know will give this some attention.

more info...









						FreeBSD 11.3 & 12.0 has broken SCSI & Networking on KVM/QEMU Q35 with OVMF
					

Hi FreeBSDer's,  I use FreeBSD VM's on my Ubuntu KVM / QVM Host and have recently experienced a number of issues when using 11.3 & 12.0 Releases and the SCSI disk and and Network drivers with 64-Bit Q35 VMs and OVMF (open virtual machine firmware - EFI for VM) firmware.  I am posting here before...




					forums.freebsd.org
				









						241774 – FreeBSD 11.3 & 12.0 has broken SCSI & Networking on KVM/QEMU Q35 with OVMF
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

